# National Summer Stean-up July 16-20, 2008



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All 
Who’s coming to the National Summer Steam-up in Sacramento? This is a great venue and the Lions Gate Hotel has to be one of the greatest deals as far as hotels go. There is the great California State Railroad Museum close by that is a must if you haven’t seen it already. 
This is a running steam-up, that is to say there are about 10 tracks including “O” gauge so there is lots of track time for everyone. The weather is always great, blistering hot but a dry heat, sort of like your oven in the kitchen.  The BBQ on Saturday night is always fun.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

I plan on being there, flying in to San Fran Tuesday and seeing the sights with Jeff and Alan Redeker. 

Now, who has a set of Daylight cars that I can loan out from them for a run (or three)...the GS-4 GW needs something to pull.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
I'll be there for at least one day (most likely Saturday, possibly Friday as well). I plan to bring my dual gauge track (gauge 1 plus 4.75") so we can run behind our gauge 1 locos like last year... 
Now what I really want to know is how many Rubys (Rubies?) does it take to pull a full size person?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan 
I plan on bringing my Daylight cars, that is if David has finished them. Of course you will be able to use them.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ryan, 
If all else fails we can always paint some logs orange and load them on some disconnects


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
I was thinking of making a riding car painted in the colors " border=0>


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

This will be my first time attending....looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Ill be there 
Matt


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Ann Stephens and I will be there Friday and Saturday. We will each bring two locos plus cars. We are very much looking forward to the annual gathering. This is a really great venue run by a really hardworking and dedicated group!!!!


----------



## Rob Meadows (Jan 6, 2008)

I too will be attending, wouldn't miss this for the world. 

Rob Meadows


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday representing the steam logging mafia. We will probably bring our new logging diorama.


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't make it to the steamup but got back from California about a week ago. If yiou are going be careful: 

CA DMV: "New Cellular Phone Laws that Go Into Effect July 1, 2008" http://www.dmv.ca.gov/cellularphonelaws/index.htm


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

i will be there.friday night,sat an sun morning. 


sincerely 

Casey Wilmunder


----------



## donupton (Jan 5, 2008)

I am really looking forward to it. I am even going to take a couple of locos so that Mr.O'connor can't give me a bad time. 
Don Upton Calgary


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Don, if I knew that's all it took, I would have given you a bad time.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there. with daylight and Skookum, a 2-4-4-2 logger 

jim


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there with my new, unrun Accucraft 'Lyn'. I'll may need some cars for it to pull once I get it going.  I may also bring an Astor Lion. 

I'm looking forward to the show and seeing everyone.


----------

